# Making my own Plague Doctor mask



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

This past weekend I came across a movie about the plague and one of the actors was wearing the mask. Of course my mind goes immediately to Halloween. After browsing the internet I came across this how-to :

http://creepypasta.wordpress.com/2009/05/28/plague-doctor/#jp-carousel-54

I thought I'd try my hand doing it as cheaply as possible. I already had the same mask they have in the picture I got at Dollar Tree several years ago so I've already saved myself a dollar! yay!










First thing I did was to cut out the eye holes to make them round. I used an exacto knife to cut it out and it did crack in a few places, not to mention it was quite jagged. Easy to fix, just add masking tape. 










For the beak I used a 12" styrofoam floral cone ($4.99 at A.C. Moore which I was NOT happy spending lol). I did a little digging (as you can see) to adjust it to fit over the nose. Then I cut it into 3 parts. Using masking tape again, I tilted the pieces to make a more curved beak and taped it into place. 


































After this I put in a groove on either side of the beak.










Then a layer of paper mache...










That's all I've done today. I'll start again tomorrow after it's dry.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh sweet. I'm looking at possibly making one this year as well. Great to have a reference.


----------

